# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Geneza still good?

## Jonnyg419

I took a stack of all Geneza Pharm products about 2 years ago and it worked very very well,m no pip, great results. I know ugl's can change quality very quickly so I just want to see if anybody has used them recently and what they thought.

----------


## djgreen

I think they are I know someone on here who used them a month or so ago

----------


## PT

There still around. I don't think only ever used them

----------


## Jonnyg419

anybody else?

----------


## Jonnyg419

and thanks guys

----------


## Wizwell

I've heard so many conflicting opinions on Genenza it's hard to say. One pretty reputable source carries them. Although, I've never used them personally, my belief is they're GTG if you get the real thing. There are plenty of fake versions of the popular labs. Genenza is one of them.

----------


## redz

I used some orals of theres a few years back and they were good.

----------


## jdc91gt

I've used some orals in the last year and they were good to go. Now, I have heard that the vials of test show up a bit short in volume (not potency).

----------


## laserbeast

I placed an order for Test E 250 and Dbol . I'm curious about others' experiences as well due to any recent reviews being mixed at best. Unfortunately, I don't have a better alternative atm.

----------


## free_at_last

i just started week 4 of their andromix 150, which is 50mg/ml test-p/50mg tren -ace/50mg mast-p. it's the first time I've ever used these guys but when it went on as "product of the week" the price was way too good to pass up. so far, I would have to say it's definitely gtg. i'm doing 1.6ml every day.....so 80mg each of test-p/tren-ace/mast-p every day (560mg of each/wk). sides are definitely there....night sweats, crazy dreams, etc so I know at least the tren is good. the website below, plus prices that are often too good to beat, I went ahead and pulled the trigger. so far I haven't been disappointed.

anaboliclab.com/lab-results/brand-name/geneza-pharmaceuticals

----------


## btpolak

I had good results using their test enthanate on a recent cut. I gained 5lbs of lbm and was impressed since I was eating at a minimum of 500 calories under TDEE. I kept my protein at 1.75 per lbm so this played a part in that. I look forward to actually bulking with it.

----------


## laserbeast

Got my order. I plan to start in a week or two, and will post my experience here. In a perfect world I'd get bloodwork done, but I'm not sure if I'll be able to. 

I ran the ISN numbers on Geneza's site and they all came up as "Authentic". Being that this is my first time using Geneza products, I'm not sure if their guarantee of authenticity is good enough. Fingers crossed!

Below is a pic of my 2 vials of Test E 250 and a pack of Dbol (the bottom ripped so I have it banded up, I apologize). I also have (not pictured) Geneza brand Nolva and Anastrozole.

----------


## btpolak

Good luck. I think you'll like it.

----------


## OutThere

I'm using GP Tren Ace now. I've also used their Halotestin recently. Both good. I have some GP Deca too but haven't used it yet. GP injectables are usually a little underdosed - 10% under but product is legit apart from that.

I try to get my gear domestically to avoid customs but my favourite domestic source has just gone quiet and the other domestic source I've used is a rip off so I'm buying international right now.

----------


## OutThere

Okay, this is some of one of my stashes. I need to horde otherwise I don't feel secure. TRT just doesn't do it for me. I need Tren ! 10 grams. Test 5 grams and a shitload more in a safe place for a rainy day. Nandrolone Decanoate 5 grams. Another 5 elsewhere with 8 grams of Boldenone Undeclecante. That's 2000iu Russian Jintropin with 4mg IGF-1 LR3 and another in the fridge reconstituted in .6% Acetic Acid. That's CJC-1295 (DAC) 5mg.

Anadrol 50mg about 50 left and another 100 elsewhere. Anavar 25mg x 100 and another 100 elsewhere and 200 x 40mg Halotestin elsewhere too.

That's oral Tren and winny packs on the right artfully arranged on the ends of brand Arimidex I have laying around from 2007. Then there's lots of Generic and UGL Nolva and Clomid and Aromasin then liquid cabergoline and liquid Letrozole .

Guarding the swarm of Tren vials is Up John brand Cabaser 2mg x 30. They split inter quarters well with a pill splitter. 3 more Cabaser elsewhere but they're 1mg x 30.

I have test hidden in a number of places where I can grab on the go when Batman is closing in. They want me to surrender but I need to work on my rear delts first.

----------


## OutThere

How do I attach picture? It didn't work.

----------


## MrFreshmaker

> How do I attach picture? It didn't work.


To post pictures,i think you should have +25 posts!

----------


## takotsubo

I use them all the time, they are good to go. I have used their prop, tren , suspension, letro, and a few other things.

----------


## Cronus402

Good feedback guys. Well check back later for more comments.

----------


## edu12

I`ve used GP test prop and tren ace 5 months ago and they were legit. And their orals are the best I´ve ever used. You should try their superdrol...kicks ass...

----------


## jaysath

Love gp. Been a long time customer with no complaints. My favorite products are their oral anavar and test e. The tren is good perhaps under dosed

----------


## MrFreshmaker

> Love gp. Been a long time customer with no complaints. My favorite products are their oral anavar and test e. The tren is good perhaps under dosed


Why i have the feeling that you are promoting GP's products?

----------


## jaysath

Lol anytime someone says something good about a lab they're instantly a promoter. For the record I also like vermo kalp dragon and elite. But hey just trying to help

----------


## < <Samson> >

I'm running their tren ace now - Fvck, it sure gives me the tren cough of death

----------


## jaysath

That's good to hear I'll be running some gp tren in a few weeks

----------


## < <Samson> >

I can never truly say how spot on dosed is UGL gear aside from test. 

We just go by our gut feeling for the most part when it comes to UGL shit. 

Not many can prove that the mast you are taking is actually 60mg per ML instead of the advertised 100.

----------


## laserbeast

Ok, so I started my cycle on Monday. Dbol and Test E. I should be clear that I've never taken Dbol before so I have no frame of reference other than the fact that I know what it feels like NOT to take Dbol. 

I have to say I really feel something from the Dbol. I'll know more later on, but so far it seems legit. Maybe someone can help clarify if the feeling is in fact from it. No significant strength gain yet, but I've been able to lift for longer in the gym. I feel a slight "feverish" feeling and I'm having a bit of trouble sleeping. Sound right? I can't attest the dosage.

----------


## jrw_fitness

Currently in mid cycle: 
week1-12 test e 500mgs/week
week 1-5 gp dbol 50mg/day (test e is from a friend who makes it, NOT from gp, it works fine)
I'm on week 9 now, and i have to say the gp dbol seemed under dosed. First time using dbol, went from 208 to 220. Maybe i was expecting too much, but i feel like 50mg/day for the first time should have packed a bigger punch. I can assure training and nutrition have been on point (between 3800 and 4100 cals/day). I did however get some side effects while i was taking the bol such as headaches, body temp increases, and immobilizing lower back pumps at gym

----------


## p0pgh0st

Gp is some of the best gear I've ever run. I ran their test 400 (200mg cyp/200mg enanthate ) along with their deca and dbol . Definitely an ideal stack if you wanna bulk. Gained over 20lbs in 10 weeks.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Ok, so I started my cycle on Monday. Dbol and Test E. I should be clear that I've never taken Dbol before so I have no frame of reference other than the fact that I know what it feels like NOT to take Dbol. 
> 
> I have to say I really feel something from the Dbol. I'll know more later on, but so far it seems legit. Maybe someone can help clarify if the feeling is in fact from it. No significant strength gain yet, but I've been able to lift for longer in the gym. I feel a slight "feverish" feeling and I'm having a bit of trouble sleeping. Sound right? I can't attest the dosage.



Fvck GP orals - for me at least

I tried dBol and Winni from 2 dif batches and it gave straight awful migraines 


Stopped & started 4 dif times - same shit every time

----------


## laserbeast

This is my first time doing any kind of orals. So far I'm having good results. Apart from a constant increase in body temperature and night sweats and trouble sleeping, I can't complain. I like the way I feel on this stuff. Powerful!

----------


## jrw_fitness

> Fvck GP orals - for me at least
> 
> I tried dBol and Winni from 2 dif batches and it gave straight awful migraines
> 
> Stopped & started 4 dif times - same shit every time


Yes I got pretty debilitating headaches from the dbol. I'm not sure if dbol just does that to some people? Doesn't seem right though. I did put on 12lbs in 4 weeks from it so idk what to think. I haven't tried any other brand of dbol so i don't have anything to compare it to

----------


## LEO78

Ran their tren and vermodj'es winny for a while, it was nice.

----------


## MikeyZ23

Tren good to go, recent run of my close friend

----------


## JohnnyKirk

> Tren good to go, recent run of my close friend


Agreed. Sometimes I do use their products, no issues so far.

----------


## AnimeRocks88

Good still good.

----------


## Trevis

Geneza is worth trying.

----------


## Nick147

i am not geneza's fan, but heard they are not bad

----------


## Mr.Anderson

It's a good ugl, though i'd keep on using vermodje's gear, it is more reliable for me.

----------


## michael30

Go to anaboliclab.com its a website that collects funds from the public to test gear. They recently tested afew Geneza products(2 or 3 I think) they passed.

----------


## shooter2014

I done a cycle of test E and primo 

It was such a painful experiance with so much pip I couldn't walk for sometime 5 days. I tried multiple ways. . Warning oil...really slow administration... smaller amounts into more areas. But wow even a .5 ml killed me. I did have good results but no more then I get from noble or such alike brands

----------


## ab037

Similar experience with GZ... taking trt dose test E 200/week subQ an EVERY inj leaves a hard lump for 2 weeks.. just like you tried warming, slow inj, massaging site etc, doesnt matter. Read, that its probably the type of oil and a reaction..

----------


## ggerman

Geneza is nice, still good and has always been like that.

----------


## Relax007

Their orals are great. The test hurts after injection, but it does work.

----------


## < <Samson> >

First time I got BW on GP Test(Sust270 Actually)


Came back with under 1k total test while taking 300mg+ per week. 



Well, according to my calculations that shit should be near double. Test was taken 4 days post a 1.2ml Sust270 Injection.



I somehow think GP is not quite HG gear. LoL

----------


## jstone

> First time I got BW on GP Test(Sust270 Actually)
> 
> 
> Came back with under 1k total test while taking 300mg+ per week. 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, according to my calculations that shit should be near double. Test was taken 4 days post a 1.2ml Sust270 Injection.
> 
> ...


From your bloodwork I wouldn't even consider that good ugl product. Not even close to pharm gear.

with all the bs ugls, I honestly think its easier to get good raws. If brewing just for yourself at 100mls of a few different compounds, you coud brew a couple times a year. Plus you would only need very minimal hardware.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> From your bloodwork I wouldn't even consider that good ugl product. Not even close to pharm gear. with all the bs ugls, I honestly think its easier to get good raws. If brewing just for yourself at 100mls of a few different compounds, you coud brew a couple times a year. Plus you would only need very minimal hardware.


It's true for the most part


As far as my BW, I'm still kinda working on that. It's on their sust 270, I take once weekly shots & the blood was drawn on the 4th day. 


So, I am still trying to figure out what my BW should exactly look like. 

Previously I have always gone by a twice weekly schedule, EOD or every 3rd day.

----------


## jstone

> It's true for the most part
> 
> 
> As far as my BW, I'm still kinda working on that. It's on their sust 270, I take once weekly shots & the blood was drawn on the 4th day. 
> 
> 
> So, I am still trying to figure out what my BW should exactly look like. 
> 
> Previously I have always gone by a twice weekly schedule, EOD or every 3rd day.


I was on trt when I had insurance for 6 years, so I have bloodwork from pharm grade. Which makes it easier to know where your levels should be. Ugls are just like Russian Roulette. You never know what your going to get. 

I recently found a couple international operations that supply pharm products, I think my next order I will try the pharm grade products. The risk seems to be the same with ugls. I may get counterfeit pharm grade, but with ugl I may get straight oil.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Ugls are just like Russian Roulette. You never know what your going to get. 
> 
> The risk seems to be the same with ugls. I may get counterfeit pharm grade, but with ugl I may get straight oil.



Truth


I have been thinking about just running HG test. But, who in the fvck is gonna tell me that shit is "real" & not just counterfeit. 



My cheap ass UGL has been good to me for a few years now. This is my first time switching UGL's for my test in like 2 years - and the GP seems a tad off. The previous UGL seemed spot on every time. 


Sure wish there was a easier way

----------


## jstone

> Truth
> 
> 
> I have been thinking about just running HG test. But, who in the fvck is gonna tell me that shit is "real" & not just counterfeit. 
> 
> 
> 
> My cheap ass UGL has been good to me for a few years now. This is my first time switching UGL's for my test in like 2 years - and the GP seems a tad off. The previous UGL seemed spot on every time. 
> 
> ...


I wish it was easier as well. Theres one lab that I have been seing very high testosterone numbers coming back on reasonable doses. So I may give them a try.

I know alm these labs aren't getting bad raws. I know most of it is the labs under dosing gear. A good established lab can take in 6 figures a year with good product. 

The repeated shady business in thjs industry is baffling. Make a good product at a fair price, and you will barely be able to keep up.

----------


## < <Samson> >

It's the dope game & we all know it



Cut that shit & make more fast $




Anything produced within the black market is shady - there is zero control over it, no loyalty for the most part & we just get what we get

----------


## Eric-xxx

Was about to order some Geneza candies ... After reading the thread I decided to stay away from it. Thanks.

----------


## jonny2x4

Purchased Geneza's products a few times, nothing extra-ordinary though...

----------


## Bman001

My experience with genza wasnt good. Way under dosed.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> My experience with genza wasnt good. Way under dosed.


I would not say "way" underdosed - but, underdosed somewhat 

My last BW #'s make me say about 20-30% underdosed

But, it can def vary. Specifically with shit that we can't check with BW. 

Who knows




I rate GP good enough. It's real, it works & haven't given anyone I heard of an infection.

----------


## laserbeast

I posted earlier in this thread (last year) about a dbol /test e cycle I did that were both GP. I'm still pretty inexperienced with gear, but I loved the dbol and the test had zero pip. I'm pretty sure the test was water-based, not oil, so I was concerned about the legitimacy of it at first but it seemed to be real. My gut tells me it was a little low on dosage, but I was satisfied.

I'm ordering again now, tren a and test p. I'm not brave enough to try another source or brand lol.

----------


## xpL1H

I was wonder the same thing. The picture posted above, I am sure I know where you got it as my gear arrived packaged the exact same way. The oils seem very thin. It was cheap enough to put one of each vial in the freezer of test/mast/deca . Got some crystallizing, nothing spectacular like I have read about others getting. I haven't yet tried the Genza products yet. The price cannot be beat though, which is why I decided to try it. I ran an insanely wrong and long cycle up through December 2015. I am by no means an expert, I only know what I learn from scouring these forums. I never hear much about people saying anything about how thin the oil is with Genza. The stuff I received seems very thin as the last cycle I was on the oils seemed at least 3 times thicker. Anyone else experience this? Is this normal with Genza products? I ordered (all Genza except the Sermorelin of course) Test E 250, Mast 100, Deca 250, dbol , a lot of the 2mg Sermorelin (30 vials, I should have tested this with a few vials, but couldn't beat the price) and also their Arimidex . I'd be interested to know what people think about the thin oil. Also, is yours thin as well? (Sorry, if this seems like I am hijacking your thread, I by no means mean to. Just thought we might be on the same page)

----------


## jstone

They probably use mct oil as the carrier oil. Its a very thin oil and will flow through slin pins. I have never used geneza, but the crystal clear oil is usually mct. Mct oil is very easy to get, and has become a very popular carrier oil. The only water based test is suspension, it will have powder in the vial. You have to shake it to suspend it then draw your dose. It will look like milk.

the freezer trick doesn't always work. I have put watson in the freezer and it never crashed. I picke it uo from walgreens myself, so it wasnt counterfeit. I have also had watson crash from sitting in my car on a cold day on the way home from the pharmacy. Some solutions are very stable and dont crash easily. Others will. I have some tren e that has crashed a little bit from being in my room, temp has been around 60 degrees.

----------


## xpL1H

> They probably use mct oil as the carrier oil. Its a very thin oil and will flow through slin pins. I have never used geneza, but the crystal clear oil is usually mct. Mct oil is very easy to get, and has become a very popular carrier oil. The only water based test is suspension, it will have powder in the vial. You have to shake it to suspend it then draw your dose. It will look like milk. the freezer trick doesn't always work. I have put watson in the freezer and it never crashed. I picke it uo from walgreens myself, so it wasnt counterfeit. I have also had watson crash from sitting in my car on a cold day on the way home from the pharmacy. Some solutions are very stable and dont crash easily. Others will. I have some tren e that has crashed a little bit from being in my room, temp has been around 60 degrees.


Thanks for your response. That is good to know. I was wondering about that. I tried it just to test the theory and if it was no good it was a easily acceptable loss. I will make a thread when I start my cycle and post results throughout this one as well as blood work. See how this batch of Genza runs.

----------


## jstone

The best option we have to test is labmax, but I wont use it anymore due to inconsistency. I have tested a bunch of different compounds, I have also tested the same compounds with multiple tests and got different results.

my last kit I tested my watson to compare to some ugl test cyp. It didn't pass and I contacted labmax and they said if it didn't pass it was fake. I told them I picked it up from walgreens myself. They said it was impossible for there test to be wrong, and for a few hundred doollars they would mass spec the watson. I said if it passes will you refund the test money and exchange out my remaining labmax tests. They said no. So I refuse to use them anymore, but it still is really our only affordable option.

----------


## robotron2084

I have used the Genza product twice and was impressed. First time used I split the doses, 2-3 in the morning then 2-3 at night, I took on empty stomach and used a liver/organ cleanse product 4-5 hours after my A.M. dose and with a good diet(low carb) muscle hardness and definition came after about the end of the 2 week... as far as splitting the doses on the second go round I preferred to take the whole dose once in the A.M. no difference than splitting doses. You will definitely see results...as far as the strength gains there wasn't much but indeed a good pump was always sustained in the gym so much that I stopped taking pump enhancer arginine/ornithine. Overall you can't go wrong using this product to enhance, cut, drop weight and harden up...thumbs up!

----------


## The living

Geneza gtg. I ran a cycle of test 100 and got better results then a cycle of qd labs trenbalone.

----------


## The living

*Read the rules before posting again.*

----------


## jstone

> Email me. Quadcore8043 at gmail.com. 
> 
> I need sources


Nobody is going to give you legit sources, or send them to a gmail account. If your going to play this game you should use a secure email server.

most source wont even respond to a non secure email server.

----------


## The living

Whats a secure email server? R u saying that gmail is unsecure?

----------


## Novice489

I've had good results on them BUT there's some moderate PIP starting the day after injecting. I don't have much experience with cycling but this doesn't happen with my HRT test cyp. I'm going to continue another week and see if it goes away, got my fingers crossed.

Update: I've had a fever and achy joints for the past two days. It seems to be gone this morning but I still have some swelling and pain in the injection sight from 4 days ago. Based off my personal experiences I would suggest filtering/autoclave this gear if you choose to go with it.

----------


## jstone

> Whats a secure email server? R u saying that gmail is unsecure?


Gmail is completely unsecure. Most source wont even respond to a gmail account. Look into what secure email servers are.

----------


## mietek

> Gmail is completely unsecure. Most source wont even respond to a gmail account. Look into what secure email servers are.


you need server outside US jurisdiction they can come to anyplace with the paper that it is national security etc. and read it

----------


## numbere

> you need server outside US jurisdiction they can come to anyplace with the paper that it is national security etc. and read it


Actually it's the complete opposite.

Your gmail data is secure when it's on a server located in the US. 

However, your data is constantly being moved from server to server.

The reason gmail is insecure is because when your data gets moved to a server outside of the US the NSA can then go through your data without the need for paperwork.

This was one of the big loopholes that Snowden leaked.

----------


## ILMDiver

I am running Geneza now. Test E, Tren E, and I am running their Asomasin/Exemestane. I have used them in the past with great results. My wife is also using their Anavar .

----------

